

Kim Dotcom’s New Mega Could Dismantle Copyright Forever - uladzislau
http://gizmodo.com/5977163

======
venomsnake
It won't. It is just covering Kim's ass. A service that was really interested
in privacy would look totally different.

Encrypted file names, encrypted file with unique key for each file, also dead
man's switch and kill code. No accounts - payments with bitcoins or scratch
cards and all logs send to /dev/null. Also the server should have .onion
address and uploads should be trough it.

